# Nothing between legs



## Bfp26.11.12

So had my 20 weeks scan today at 20+5. Didn't want to know the sex so looked away when she said she was looking at femur, it was a trainee sonographer so she was taking her time!! By the time I looked back there was a clear potty shot on the screen. There was nothing between the legs that I could see so now I'm wondering if I'm cooking a lil girl or if I was mistaken. I have 2 boys already and ds2 was very obvious at 20 weeks however that was from a gender scan not just an nhs anomaly where they won't disclose gender. 
Can anyone shed any light, don't want to get my hopes up if the bits were just hiding. Has anyone had this happen before?
Sorry for the long post. 
Thanks x


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Bump


----------



## BRIT1416

I don't think I would get my hopes up to high because it's very possible they could have been hiding, sry not much help but didn't want to read and run :) when I had my scan before she said boy or girl I thought seen boy parts but I was wrong because she is 100% all girl!


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Thank you, def not gettin my hopes up cos kinda know it's another boy. Thanks for answering x


----------



## Srrme

It could very well still be a boy. It was probably just not showing up at that moment IF your baby is a boy. Of course it could be the other way around, and there definitely wasn't anything in between the legs! I would still think of it as 50/50 though.


----------



## Spudtastic

With my first pregnancy DH was convinced we were having a boy, so at the 20 week scan when the sonographer said girl, he said 'really?'. The sonographer pointed out the three lines indicative of a girly potty shot. Did you see any lines?


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Spudtastic said:


> With my first pregnancy DH was convinced we were having a boy, so at the 20 week scan when the sonographer said girl, he said 'really?'. The sonographer pointed out the three lines indicative of a girly potty shot. Did you see any lines?

No didn't see any lines, it was just flat between legs. It was just a quick glance because I didn't want to see anything. Time will tell lol. Bsby is healthy and that's what's important x


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Srrme said:


> It could very well still be a boy. It was probably just not showing up at that moment IF your baby is a boy. Of course it could be the other way around, and there definitely wasn't anything in between the legs! I would still think of it as 50/50 though.



Thank you.


----------



## Spudtastic

Yes a healthy baby is the most important thing and you'll get a surprise after your pushing


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Just a wee update to let you know there was nothing between the legs. My beautiful baby daughter has arrived safe. So over the moon x


----------



## Spudtastic

Aw congratulations


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## cupcakekate

congratulations!


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations fantastic news x


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Misscalais said:


> Congratulations fantastic news x

Thanks Hun. Congratulations on ur baby news. Do u know what you're having?? X


----------

